# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Magic Finger Jello

## Calypso Jones

2 envelopes unflavored gelatin
1 6oz box of  Jello gelatin, any flavor you like.  You can use the sugar free kind
2 1/2 cups water.

Dissolve unflavored gelatin in 1 cup cold water. Set Aside.
In a saucepan, bring 1 cup water to a boil and add jello.  Bring to a boil again and remove from heat.
Add gelatin mixture.
Stir in 1/2 cup cold water.  (you've now used all your water)
Pour into lightly greased( I just spray with veg oil) pan and refrigerate.

cut into squares and eat it with your fingers.  Don't actually eat your fingers.

----------


## Micketto

And here I thought this was a new item at the adult Toy Store......

----------


## Trinnity

Oh....so that's how the luchroom ladies did that. I never could figure it out.

----------


## Dan40

> 2 envelopes unflavored gelatin
> 1 6oz box of  Jello gelatin, any flavor you like.  You can use the sugar free kind
> 2 1/2 cups water.
> 
> Dissolve unflavored gelatin in 1 cup cold water. Set Aside.
> In a saucepan, bring 1 cup water to a boil and add jello.  Bring to a boil again and remove from heat.
> Add gelatin mixture.
> Stir in 1/2 cup cold water.  (you've now used all your water)
> Pour into lightly greased( I just spray with veg oil) pan and refrigerate.
> ...


Barb made Jello once.  Burned it, ruined the pan.  It was the boiling water part that did her in. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Calypso Jones

My husband bought me a microwave oven when they first came out. He thought I wouldn't burn anything ever again.  Boy did I show him.    I can empathize with your Barb, Dan.    We are busy women....with other things on our minds..  That often interferes with the cooking process.

----------


## Trinnity

I can multi-task up to 3 things at a time well. Four things at once is too much.

----------


## Dan40

> My husband bought me a microwave oven when they first came out. He thought I wouldn't burn anything ever again.  Boy did I show him.    I can empathize with your Barb, Dan.    We are busy women....with other things on our minds..  That often interferes with the cooking process.


I do ALL the cooking,,,,,,,and grocery shopping.  I don't burn anything.

I started cooking as I found it DEMANDED total concentration.  And that concentration toward the food prep, got my mind relaxed from business thoughts for an hour or two.  A welcome, and probably needed respite.  So I don't look at cooking as work, but as relaxation.  I have at least 40 knives hanging in the kitchen.  Guests are afraid to touch one.  They say my knives are so sharp they'll cut you for thinking about them.  I try to tall everyone that it is DULL knives, like people, that are dangerous.  A sharp blade does the job properly, no slips, no excuses.

----------

usfan (04-14-2015)

----------


## Micketto

Just adding my 2 cents...

*What is gelatin made of?                                  
*_Gelatin is protein obtained by boiling skin, tendons, ligaments,  and/or bones with water. It is usually obtained from cows or pigs.  Gelatin is used in shampoos, face masks, and other cosmetics; on photographic film; in  vitamins as a coating and as capsules; and as a  thickener for fruit gelatins and puddings (such as Jell-O).
_





You're welcome.

----------


## Dan40

> Just adding my 2 cents...
> 
> *What is gelatin made of?                                  
> *
> 
> _Gelatin is protein obtained by boiling skin, tendons, ligaments,  and/or bones with water. It is usually obtained from cows or pigs.  Gelatin is used in shampoos, face masks, and other cosmetics; on photographic film; in  vitamins as a coating and as capsules; and as a  thickener for fruit gelatins and puddings (such as Jell-O).
> _
> 
> 
> ...


MMMmmm, don't that make you want a big bowl of Jello right now? :Tongue20: 

Boil a chicken for soup.  When the broth is cooled and the fat is hard on top, the broth has turned to jelly.  Same process.

----------


## Trinnity

> Just adding my 2 cents...
> 
> *What is gelatin made of?                                  
> *
> 
> _Gelatin is protein obtained by boiling skin, tendons, ligaments,  and/or bones with water. It is usually obtained from cows or pigs.  Gelatin is used in shampoos, face masks, and other cosmetics; on photographic film; in  vitamins as a coating and as capsules; and as a  thickener for fruit gelatins and puddings (such as Jell-O).
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Uh......we ladies knew this. Thanks, tho~

----------

fyrenza (04-14-2015),Jen (11-23-2015)

----------


## Perianne

> Just adding my 2 cents...
> 
> *What is gelatin made of?                                  
> *
> 
> _Gelatin is protein obtained by boiling skin, tendons, ligaments,  and/or bones with water. It is usually obtained from cows or pigs.  Gelatin is used in shampoos, face masks, and other cosmetics; on photographic film; in  vitamins as a coating and as capsules; and as a  thickener for fruit gelatins and puddings (such as Jell-O).
> _


And mix it with nitric acid and you get a powerful explosive, heart medication, or smokeless powders.

----------


## OceanloverOH

I used to make the magic fingers for my son when he was preschool age....OMG.....30 years ago?  30 YEARS AGO!!!!

----------


## Perianne

> I used to make the magic fingers for my son when he was preschool age....OMG.....30 years ago?  30 YEARS AGO!!!!


Face it.  We are old.

----------

OceanloverOH (10-10-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I used to make the magic fingers for my son when he was preschool age....OMG.....30 years ago?  30 YEARS AGO!!!!


My "baby" son was 52 years old last month.

----------

Calypso Jones (10-10-2013),OceanloverOH (10-10-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

oops

----------


## Calypso Jones

blueberry magic finger jello.   yum

----------


## Dan40

> Just adding my 2 cents...
> 
> *What is gelatin made of?                                  
> *
> 
> _Gelatin is protein obtained by boiling skin, tendons, ligaments,  and/or bones with water. It is usually obtained from cows or pigs.  Gelatin is used in shampoos, face masks, and other cosmetics; on photographic film; in  vitamins as a coating and as capsules; and as a  thickener for fruit gelatins and puddings (such as Jell-O).
> _
> 
> 
> ...


My wife was in hospital and fed IV for 12 days.  No food, solid or liquid for 12 days.  When she was finally delivered a meal I looked at her dessert.

I wish I could remember it exactly, but the label was something like this:

*GELATIN*

An imitation gelatin-like substance with artificial flavors and artificial flavors.  And it went on to list about 25 multisyllabic  chemicals.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I made raspberry magic finger jello for my little grandson last nite...it's so yummy.  I hope there's some left for him this afternoon when he gets home from school.

----------


## Trinnity

I'll bet he's adorable. Awwwwwww

----------


## Dan40

Shouldn't one put the "MAGIC FINGER JELLO" in a rubber glove to set?

----------


## syrenn

http://www.thehongkongcookery.com/20...ger-jello.html

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm going to try that one day soon.  It's just time consuming.

----------

